# Is some condensation inside canned goods normal?



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am a new canner and had reviewed information by the USDA and the Blue Ball book before I started. I have a pressure canner and have canned several things using the PC and the BWB method using approved recipes. I was checking my canned goods several days after canning ( in glee :bouncy:, and notice some jars (only about 6 out of 40) have some slight condensation INSIDE near the lid. It is very slight but I was able to see it. All of my jars look tightly sealed, the seal is concave and there is no click when I touch the lid so they all look sealed. But concerned since IF they are really sealed how did this slight condensation get in there??? They are being stored in a non-heated room where the temp is about 60F. Should I be concerned? Should I throw the jars out that have this slight condensation?

Thank You!

Shelly


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

The lid is cooler than the contents of the jar. When the temps equalize, the condensation should go away.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

oneokie said:


> The lid is cooler than the contents of the jar. When the temps equalize, the condensation should go away.


Hi Oneokie, thank you! Does it matter the items were canned over a week ago? How long does it typically take for this condensation to equalize? Also I rechecked the temp in the room and it was 56 degrees, maybe it's too cool?

Shelly


Sent from my iPod touch using Homesteading Today


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

What you see as "condensation", may not be condensation at all. What is the product in the jar? I have a jar in front of me that is corned beef and potatoes (hash). Just below the lid, on the side of the jar, is what could be taken for condensation. What it really is, is fat from the meat that was deposited on the sides of the jar. Whether it is fat or vapor, it is of no consequence. You jars are _full_ of liquids and solids. Enjoy your goods. It sounds like you surely know what you're doing!


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> What you see as "condensation", may not be condensation at all. What is the product in the jar? I have a jar in front of me that is corned beef and potatoes (hash). Just below the lid, on the side of the jar, is what could be taken for condensation. What it really is, is fat from the meat that was deposited on the sides of the jar. Whether it is fat or vapor, it is of no consequence. You jars are _full_ of liquids and solids. Enjoy your goods. It sounds like you surely know what you're doing!


 Hi Sally,

Thank you that must be it! It is beef ;-) 

Shelly


Sent from my iPod touch using Homesteading Today


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> What you see as "condensation", may not be condensation at all. What is the product in the jar? I have a jar in front of me that is corned beef and potatoes (hash). Just below the lid, on the side of the jar, is what could be taken for condensation. What it really is, is fat from the meat that was deposited on the sides of the jar. Whether it is fat or vapor, it is of no consequence. You jars are _full_ of liquids and solids. Enjoy your goods. It sounds like you surely know what you're doing!


 
Sally, would you please post your recipe for hash. I have some home grown corned beef in the freezer that needs something made with it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Chester, I'm so sorry. I got sidetracked and forgot about your request for the corned beef hash recipe.

It's not a real recipe, as such. It's just what I made up.

If you have a Ball Blue book canning guide, there are directions on making home made corned beef and I sort of used those directions. Only, I used store bought corned beef. Here's what I did (these basic directions are in the Ball guide).

I put the corned beef in a pot and covered with water and simmered for about an hour. That will only be partially cooked. I then let it cool long enough to handle, then diced it up in about 1/2" cubes. I cubed up (also 1/2" cubes) potatoes in a 50:50 ratio, mixed it well, filled my jars and covered with the cooking liquid. Process pints for 75 minutes and quarts for 90 minutes.

Pints don't seem to be very much for two people, so if you have more to feed, you might want to do quarts. 

When ready to serve, I just heated the whole contents up in a fry pan. Leave the lid off so the liquid will evaporate in order to get a crusty bottom. Drop an egg into a nest made in the center, cook till egg is done and serve!


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Sally!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a really good recipe for making your corned beef if you don't want to use storebought (or want to corn another type of meat). I like the mix of spices in that recipe better for meat than the commercial pickling spice blends I've used, but Spice Sage has a pre-mix that is pretty close.

I've noticed a little bit of cloudy fat droplets beneath the lids of some of my meat products before, didn't seem to affect the quality any as long as the lid sealed.


----------

